# Pooch Test pictures



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

I've seen quite a few people on here post pictures for a "pooch test" and did some research on it. So, since i am so new to this, i though i'd post some pics of my two doe's privates. Maybe some of you could give your opinion on whether they are pregnant or not? 
I've attached the photos, they are two different goats. both 50 day along if pregnant. They have not come into heat since bred, which makes me think they are pregnant.


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

Top is Norah, 50 days bred 
Bottom is Grainne, 50 days since breeding as well 

Thanks!


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

Any thoughts?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I was looking at pooch tests and came across yours. You probably know by now, but they both look bred to me. I'm curious if they are?


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

Yes, they are both bred!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Awesome! Hope you get lots of healthy babies.


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks


----------

